# [video] Tutorial for Intuitive F2L method



## CubeAddct (Feb 11, 2012)

I've recently made a video on how to solve the F2L using only your head. In the way that I made the video, there are only 3 main scenarios that you'll come across while solving the cube. Now granted, there are many other scenarios that will occur, but these 3 are the most common that you can easily get every possible solution into. Hope this helps for those new cubers!


----------



## Solstix (Feb 22, 2012)

Really nice video, the only thing you might want to take a look at is the lighting, it was hard to tell orange and yellow apart at points. Using generated solves and including them as annotations would also help with people following along. Great video overall though.


----------



## Titan (Feb 22, 2012)

A great video man good job! I subscribed too hehe. Anyway the colors, like Solstix said, are bit hard to discern at times but its manageable and not bad enough to deter me. Keep up the good work.


----------



## KJ (Feb 22, 2012)

Isn't it *First* two Layers, Not *Front*?


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Feb 22, 2012)

KJ is right. Besides that, and the lightning, this has to be one of the best F2L guides I've ever seen. Of course, I already know F2L, so I already know everything you say, but if I didn't know F2L yet, I'm certain this would help me a lot.


----------



## mchedlo213 (Mar 22, 2012)

nice video,althrough i,as a beginner,prefer to study f2l not intuitively but learn and memorize algos.


----------



## CubeAddct (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks for the input, guys! I realized my mistake after I said it, so I put an annotation to fix the issue. As for the lighting, I was experimenting different lighting techniques and finally found one that really distinguishes the colors. I haven't had any complaints since!  I'm glad you guys enjoyed the video!


----------

